# GRUB2 themes not working at all

## Dragonlord

Trying to get themes working with GRUB2. Here's the grub.cfg:

```
set gfxmode=1680x1050x32

insmod gfxterm

insmod vbe

insmod vga

terminal_output gfxterm

set theme=(hd0,7)/grub/themes/starfield/theme.txt

...
```

While booting GRUB complains about starfield.png being of an unsupported or incorrect format. I also tried making own PNG and JPG files but GRUB2 fails to read anything at all. It complains with all images and starfield.png comes from the gentoo grub2 ebuild unmodified. splash with GRUB had been already a near impossible undertaking but in GRUB2 it seems now to be broken straight from the start.

Any ideas how on earth one is supposed to get the themes working with GRUB2?

Important! The use of grub2-mkconfig is prohibited! grub.cfg edits only!

----------

## Logicien

It work for me when the file command show this information about the Png format file

```
PNG image data, 1366 x 768, 8-bit/color RGB, non-interlaced
```

but not with this one

```
PNG image data, 1366 x 768, 8-bit grayscale, non-interlaced
```

Resolution should not matter.

Jpg format have'nt work. The features can be in cause. I am not sure. I have not verified and try to make any change. One thing I remember I have been force to do in the past, but not specific to Gentoo, is to remove the comments from the Jpg image with the convert command for it to work with Grub. This do not pass

```
JPEG image data, JFIF standard 1.01, comment: "CREATOR: gd-jpeg v1.0 (using IJG JPEG v62), quality = 75"
```

but this yes

```
JPEG image data, JFIF standard 1.01
```

----------

## Dragonlord

File applied to background image coming straight from the GRUB2 ebuild returns this:

```
starfield.png: PNG image data, 1597 x 1198, 8-bit/color RGBA, non-interlaced
```

.

But GRUB2 doesn't consider this valid. Looks like somebody put in an RGBA file into the ebuild?

EDIT: The menu box PNGs are though RGBA too which makes sense as they contain transparent elements. So GRUB2 has to support transparency as otherwise this menu box could not be done... but it doesn't accept them.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

